# Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau



## daniel steg (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und möchte auch direkt eure Hilfe und Tipps in Anspruch nehmen, da ich trotz googelei und eurem Forum mein Problem (vielleicht ist es auch keines) lösen möchte:

Ich habe einen 43qm Haupteich (tiefste Stelle 1,60 und ca 9x9m in Nierenform aufgebaut, 2 Bodenabläufe und 1 Wandskimmer sind eingebaut. Wasser ist bereits drin.
Beide BA laufen in ein 100er KG und von dort unterhalb der Folie in meinen Filterschacht. Dieser ist ca. 1x1x3m lang. Der Skimmer führt über ein 1 1/4 Schlach in den Schacht ( Größe kann nicht verändert werden)
Direkt neben dem Schacht liegt mein 3x5m Filterteich (0,75 tief).

Nun mein Gedanke:
Dass Wasser soll über die BA/Skimmer in eine Filteranlage +UV und von dort in den Filtergraben laufen. Von diesem Filtergraben soll das Wasser am entferntesten Punkt über eine Pumpe LEERGESAUGT werden und als Wasserfall wieder in den Hauptteich laufen.
Nun meine Frage: Funktioniert das Schwerkraftprinzip auch über den Sogeffekt, wenn der Filterteich leergesaugt wird?
So müsste ich nur EINE Pumpe für das zurückpumpen in den Hauptteich nutzen. Wenn das 100er KG in den Filterschacht geht, müssen die weitereren Verrohrungen wie groß dimensioniert werden, damit ein Sog des leergesaugten Filterteiches ensteht und das physikalische Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren funktioniert? Und welche Pumpe/Selbstbaufilter brauche ich? Habe mir heute 4x 160Liter Mülltonnen besorgt. Die passen exakt in den Schacht.Dann fehlen noch die Matten. 
Ich hoffe, dass Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte, Ich wäre über eine Antwort und Bilder dankbar, da der Teich langsam grün wird und ich im Juli die Bepflanzung starten möchte .

Tierbesatz:Koi, __ Störe und Schiltis kommen nächstes Jahr, wenn allles gut eingependelt ist

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Patrick K (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Daniel 

erst mal Willkommen und eine schöne Pfütze hast du da

Ich würde dir ja gerne weiterhelfen ,doch ich weis gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll ???

Mache mal am besten eine Skizze mit Verrohrung und Wasserspiegel von allen, einmal wie es ist und am besten einmal so wie du dir das vorstellst

zu den Bildern ??? sind das schon die Tonnen ? deine Schläuche mal hoch mal runter ? wo sind deine Ansaugrohre ? was oder wo ist dein FG  ? und und und

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Daniel,

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Fehler 1:

Beide BA über ein 110er KG-Rohr geht nicht, nicht genug Flow.............. 

Pro BA 1x 110er KG-Rohr............. 

Und zum Filter und Filtergraben:

Wenn du "alle" Verbindungen unter dem Wasserspiegel hast, kannst du die Pumpe am Schluss platzieren.


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*



> Wenn du "alle" Verbindungen unter dem Wasserspiegel hast, kannst du die Pumpe am Schluss platzieren.



Aber auch nur wenn der Schlauch , der über der Wasseroberfläche ist ,Luft leer ist
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hi Daniel,
:Willkommen2

Rein theoretisch geht das, aber der Filterteich oder Graben muss dafür auf gleicher Höhe liegen.
Am Ende der Kette wird Wasser gepumpt und fließt dann nach.

Bei deiner aktuellen Anordnung wird das so nicht gehen.
Wasser kommt nur durch ein 110 er Rohr, das sind dann ca. 15m3 - zu wenig für dein Volumen.
Der Filter mit den kleinen Tonnen wird kaum das benötigte Volumen schaffen.

Was hast du denn als Vorfilter geplant?


----------



## daniel steg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Zusammen ,
erst mal danke für dass herzliche willkommen. 

Leider kann ich an EINEM 110erKG  Rohr des BA  nichts mehr ändern. Anbei habe ich ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Filterschacht und ein weiteres mit meinem geplanten __ Filtersystem.
Die blauen kleinen Filter auf dem alten Foto sind natürlich zu klein(udn stehen zum Verkauf) . Ich habe sie vor 4 Jahren aus einer Bbbink Ausstellung gekauft und wollte sie irgendwann einmal verbauen. (4 Stück)
Die nun nach 4 Jahren in einem Zustand geistiger Umnachtung entstandene Teichgröße  von 10 auf 50qm3 lässt diese Filter natürlich überflüssig werden. Sie sollten nur die Infophase zur weiteren Technikbescxhaffung überbrücken. Dies haben sie trotz gutem Zustand und leichter UVC Unterstützung nicht geschafft. (Sind ja auch 4-5mal zu klein)

Ich habe nun vor mit dem 110er BA Rohr durch den Vortex(blaue Tonne) und dann mit jeweils einem 110er von Mülltonne zu Mülltonne zu gehen
 (gemäß:   http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm  )
Dort hat der Stefan eine vorbildliche wunderschöne Teich und Filteranlage verbaut.
Wenn dies so möglich ist, würde ich es Filtermäßig genau so machen und dann noch zusätzlich einen Tauch UVC und 1 oder 2 Pumpen  installieren.
Dass mus nur auf gleicher Ebene wie die beiden Teiche geschehen.
Was meint ihr?
(Habe mich übrigens auf eine 75 Watt Amalagam von Rota eingeschossen)

Aber noch keine Ahnung über die Anordnung udn Dimension der Rohrverbindungen bzw Pumpe..

Über ähnliche Erfahrungen oder Tipps bzw Hilfestellungen , auchg Angebote würde ich mich freuen,
Die Zeit (und Algen ) drängen :beten
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Nori (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo,
die blaue Tonne als "Vortex" funktioniert nicht - damit ein Vortex funktioniert sollte der einen Mindestdurchmesser von ca. 1,5m haben und auch 1,5-2m hoch sein.
Das ist lediglich eine Tonne wie die anderen auch...
Ich würde eine Tonne als Vorfilter bauen, eine zur Feinfiltrierung (mit Matten) und 2 Tonnen mit Biomedien (z.B. __ Hel-X) füllen.
Ob du ein Amalgamgerät brauchst bzw. du dir die hohen Folgekosten antun willst (Ersatzröhre kostet dann jährlich ca. 120,- €), musst du selbst wissen.
Ich denke so ein Amalgam ist nicht nötig - steck lieber das Geld in den Filterausbau.
Ich würde einen Edelstahlklärer mit 110-er Anschlüssen nehmen - der kostet als 55 Watt TL-Gerät 199,- (da kostet ne Marken-Ersatzröhre keine 25,- €) oder als T5-Gerät mit 75 Watt  liegt er bei 269,- (Ersatzröhre kostet dann aber 60,- €)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Daniel,
was ganz wichtig für die Planung des Filters wäre ist den geplante (und ungeplante) Besatz an Fischen.
Wegen der Algen mach dir keinen Stress, die sind nützlich für der Teich.
Falls du schon Fische drin hast, solltest du belüften, da der Sauerstoffgehalt Nachts stark absinkt.

Wenn du schon einen 110 er mit 2 BA gebaut hast, solltest du den dann auch voll ausnutzen.
20m3 sollten da schon durchpassen, das ist auch wichtig, damit sich die 2BA nicht zusetzen.
Eine Pumpe die das schafft muss also her.
Eine SIPA oder ein Spaltsieb in Halbschwerkraft ist das mindeste bei dem Volumen.
In die erste Tonne dann Matten für die Feinabscheidung, der Rest nach Bedarf.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Daniel,
einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir da gebaut, muss ich neidisch sagen ! Das mit dem 100er BA ist "Jammern auf hohem Niveau", aber ich denke,dass die Koifreunde recht haben, da sie wissen, wie das Verhältnis Durchfluss zu möglicher Fischmenge bei Deiner Teichgröße ist .
Wie der Jörg geschrieben hat, wirst Du mit 20 m³/h mit BA+Skimmer klarkommen. Für die Mülltonnen wird das recht heftig. Meine werden mit gut 3 m³/h betrieben (zwei parallel, damit bin ich bei etwa 7 m³/h). Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen, dass ähnlich zu gestalten. Anderenfalls ist der Durchfluss nicht optimal (und damit das Verweilzeitverhalten).
Wenn Du noch einen Pflanzenfilter in der Planung hast, dann wäre die Reihenfolge Pflanzenfilter und dann erst Tonnen (Wasser eher von "unten" aus dem PF) optimal. Das kann in der Tat eine Vorfilterung sparen, somit kannst Du die Tonnen alle mit __ Hel-X füllen (oder alle parallel schalten, und einen großen PF bauen).
Wie Du liest, bin ich bei Filtern recht konsequent, und glaube wenig an eine "abgestufte" Füllung. Das macht im AQ Sinn, da der Filter sich dort langsamer zusetzt, und eine mechanische Filterung fehlt. Im Teich kann ich Medienwechsel über mehrere Tonnen nicht so richtig nachvollziehen (es sei denn, das "optimale" Medium ist zu teuer - aber dann lohnt sich auch ein kleinerer Filter mit mehr davon ).


----------



## daniel steg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo ihr beiden, 
Erst mal vielen dank für das Kompliment und die individuellen Tipps.
Das ich den dass Wasser vom  ba erst über den filterteich und dann erst durch die Tonnen laufen lasse, würde ja heissen, dass die groben sedimente  im filterteich landen und von dort das "vorgeklärte" Wasser in den Mülltonnen endgereinigt werden, oder? 

Dann kann ich meinen ursprünglichen Plan, das Wasser vom ba durch die Filter in den filterteich zu saugen, indem ich eine große pumpe das Wasser vom filterteich in den großen Teich pumpen lasse, verwerfen . Hmm, leider liegt die verrohrung vom ba und vom skimmer (grüner schlauch) im filterschacht, wo also die tonnen stehen. 

Aber nun bin ich dank euch auf einem guten weg bin, kann ich mir die Tage mal genkem machen, wo ich dass alles her bekomme und wie ich die verrohrung ändern kann.
:beten

Gruß Daniel


----------



## daniel steg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Folgende Erkenntnisse habe ich mit Hilfe von euch erlangt:
1) Ich werde als uvc eine 75watt rota anschaffen.
2) durch meine zwei in eins110er ba    läuft das Wasser mittels 2x 110er flansche von Mülltonne zu Mülltonne.
 Darin sind der uvc tauchklärer, dann bürsten, Japan matten, lava Steine. 
Das gereinigte Wasser läuft dann in den filterteich. Von dort pumpt eine   rohrpumpe mit Ca 16.000ltr /h das gereinigte Wasser wieder in den hauptteich. Dieses System sollte durch funktionieren, dass der hauptteich mittels der beiden ba's ständig das Bestreben hat, den leergepumpten filterteich auszugleichen. 

Könnte dass so gehen?

Möchte bald bestellen und brauche noch pumpentipps und denkfehlerkorrektur:beten
Gruß Daniel


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Hilfe:Teichtechnik, Filter+Pumpe, Selbstbau*

Hallo Daniel,
als Anhänger eines möglichst grünen Filterteichs kann ich nicht verstehen, warum Du ihn mit nährstoffarmen Wasser speist . Gib' ihm ordentlich Sedimente und Nährstoffe, und freue Dich über Pflanzenwachstum . Nitrat wird im Filtergraben deswegen nicht weniger abgebaut, es ist ja kein Bodenfilter (such' mal danach im Forum, oder unter Schlammmangel, danke, Karsten !).
Die Tonnen mit einem 160er Flansch oder einem 2x 110er Flansch zu verbinden, halte ich für sinnvoll. Die Reihenanordnung, und die individuelle Füllung weniger. Ich kann nur empfehlen, dass Du Dir die Option offenhältst, die Tonnen parallel zu durchströmen (in dem Fall würdest Du auch an der Flanschzahl sparen ).
Ich kann als einer der wenigen "Parallelfilterer" nur dazu raten. Wenn Du die Patronenfilterbesitzer hinzurechnest, dann bin ich gar nicht mehr allein mit meinem Vorschlag . Biochemische Prozesse brauchen Zeit, und passende Temperaturen. Beides ist bei einem Schnelldurchlauf durch viele Stufen wirklich weniger gut gewährleistet... .


----------

